# ballast question



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there. just one question? after you ballast track can it be saved to be reused? thanks mike


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Michael, are you asking about the ballast you put down, on the rail & ties and then glue in place? Or the left up, that spills out of place and that you may be able to sweep up?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a vacuum cleaner bag that is just for ballast. After the ballast had dried I vacume up the excess and reuse it.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there the question is I know I'll be moving not sure when but my layout is 4 by 12 feet . I made it so the legs will come off and the 4 by 4 end will slide away from table. I just dont want to ruin all the track thanks for any advice this forum is great Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

My layout has been moved four times and there is always minor stuff that has to be repaired. i never had trouble with the ballast.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi I've had this layout for about 5 years and I keep on adding to it . My buddy keeps saying do the ballast it will look so much better, I guess I was just worried about the track. thanks everyone Mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you think you may be moving do as the big clubs with their modular
layouts do. Go ahead and ballast normally but stop short of where the
two support sections join. Prepare a special 'connecting' section of
track perhaps with a thin backing that will support the ballast. Simply
lift it out when you want to move.

Don


----------

